
A new model for customer support: Customer Reliability Engineering - ShanaM
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/10/introducing-a-new-era-of-customer-support-Google-Customer-Reliability-Engineering.html
======
dantiberian
There's a few interesting things in here:

> Anxious customers need empathy, compassion and humanity. You need to know
> that you're not alone and that we take you seriously.

This has not historically something Google has been known for. It will be
interesting to see how successful they are in an endeavour which is the
opposite of the company culture.

> Additional Cost: $0

Is there a minimum spend involved? I have to assume there would be, as it
couldn't be worth Google's CRE's time to do reviews for customers spending
$100/month.

------
quicksilver03
It would be interesting to know if they're hiring specifically for this
position or if they're moving people internally (I could be interested, by the
way). I can't seem to find anything more specific than this article, however.

